# G'day  and a note to all those waiting on disks from jack404



## jack404 (Mar 12, 2009)

G'day folks

the past few weeks i have sent off some disks to various folks

but the disks have not been arriving

well it turns out the software police (HTCU) have been looking at me for piracy
and finally asked me to "please explain"

the software was a give away version free to anyone who was a exservice man/woman

its all ok, i got in contact with the software folks here who had given it away early last year
and they confirmed to the feds that is ok to give away

so the disk are again on thier way

i have been sending a lot of disk recently
i sell plans and blueprints ( not of steam engines but from my other hobby gunsmithing)

and why i got the attention

sorry for the screw up i was trying to figure out why they where not getting through when in the past they did

i suppose they gotta check stuff but its a pain

so again sorry for the delays they are on the way as of monday or teusday this week

i've been working part time a way's from home as well makin some $ ( or tryin)

so i have not been online a lot as well ( been helping out with the after bush fire clean up)

hope you all are ok 

and making chips

cheers

jack


----------



## ksouers (Mar 12, 2009)

Jack,
Good to hear you're still alive and well.

Though it's not my backyard, kudos for your service cleaning up after the fires. :bow:
I'm sure the folks you helped appreciate it.


Kevin


----------



## seagar (Mar 12, 2009)

Good onya Jack.


----------



## jack404 (Mar 13, 2009)

would you beleive that some councils ( like county government/authorities for the US folks) 
are giving folks who have lost everything fines for not having a house site cleaned up within a few days to 2-3 weeks??

i actually started helping a mate who was not so badly effected but lost a lot of stock so i'm was running his old D9 bulldozer and burying the remains , and was getting paid , and now together we are doing similar for the other locals but on "you pay for the diesal and we'll dig the hole and fill it " deal as folks are broke and now the council BS

we are all aussies so i was expecting the local government authorities to give these folks a break 

i'm a stupid optimist eh

catch you all in a week or so when i get done ( its raining today so am getting a break )

i do check in but thats about all i get time for at the moment

cheers all

jack


----------



## bentprop (Mar 13, 2009)

"would you beleive that some councils ( like county government/authorities for the US folks)
are giving folks who have lost everything fines for not having a house site cleaned up within a few days to 2-3 weeks??"
rant on:
Unbelievable! 
What a pack of absolute bast**ds!
I'd go down and set fire to their bloody offices,see how they like that.Or get a tiptruck full of ashes and dump it on their doorstep.
Some of those local government wallahs get too big for their boots.People should remember them at the next election,e.g. vote with their feet,planted firmly up these jobsworth's bums.
rant off.
Good on ya,Jack,for helpin' out those poor souls who got in the way of the fires.Fire respects nothing,and I simply can't imagine the heartbreak these people have suffered.
regards,Hans in nz.


----------



## tel (Mar 13, 2009)

*'ONYA* from me too Jack!


----------



## Kermit (Mar 13, 2009)

Well - THAT explains a few things!


Thanks Jack


----------



## Maryak (Mar 13, 2009)

Local Government,

Talk about the unknowing attempting to lead the unwilling - This appears to me to be yet another example of "Bureaucracy Gone Mad" This country definitely has at least one too many tiers of government.

Anyway Jack,

*ONYA MATE* :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## jack404 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well to be honest i think i've got the best deal going

the folks this way (Benalla area ATM) are great

i've never been so well fed, theres always a beer waitin when we finish

and everyone is happy with the jobs getting done, ( and no work cover is sight to say "where's you green card") 

its not good work especially now 10 days or so after the fires 

the smell of the lost stock , well you can imagine..

as this is a health issue it gets a priority unlessthe council wankers are harassing 

i've got this beat up old D9 dozer thats easily the best thing going in the district

and a truckie that will cart it to the next job as soon as i'm done

he's lost his place, but is driving us around no charge as well

folks are all chipping in what they have or can do

its how Oz used to be like , again, pity it take this sorta thing to see the spirit come out and shine.

 but the dozer, even with my weak right arm its easy to operate and gets through rocky soils with ease

not bad for a 1956 model 


government.. its just a way to rake in extra money from folks who cant afford it at the moment

fern tree gully councill just bought 8 new luxury cars for thier cousellors, make you sick..

the worst thing is the insurance companies

so many folks are getting claims rejected or claims ok'd but at way less than they insured for

folks who lost everything  get enough for the house but nothing for the tractors cars stock losses etc

act of God

we know the fires here where not a "act of God" but by some 16 year old kid who father was preaching Jihad

he got 3 days locked up and now the government is paying for his psych treatment then he'll be allowed to go home 

the king lake fires where also arson by some nutter but as he's a adult and a aussie ( can we excommunicate folks?) they'll pay up a bit more but are still declining claims on paper thin reasons

i'll be home in a week or so but the folks here will carry on rebuilding thier lives

thing i noticed is GIO and NRMA insurance dont knock folks back so much

not cheap insurers but they are settling faster and better than the rest while AIG group ( all those cheap TV ad companies are backed by AIG ) have knocked every claim they can back. to the extent the assesor for them has quit due to threats and his car being vadalised and now they are delaying everything until they get another one.

maybe a good tip for the future

anyway my diesal will be here soon ( we gotta get it in drums until the fuel depot is rebuilt and gets power ) and i'm probably getting low on credit for the phone 

( plugged the mobile into the laptop , land lines still not up yet, but they got the mobile towers going in a few days)

thanks all 

but again i think i'm on the plus side of a good deal even if i aint getting paid and i get to go back home knowing everything is there and waiting for me , a lot more than the folks here can say eh..


----------



## jack404 (Mar 13, 2009)

oh and for the aussies 

nothing to do with model engines


a side issue that arose from the feds lookin at my PC 

there'll be some pics of a prominant ( infamous?) lady appearing in the next few days apparently

remember you heard it here at HMEM first 


cheers

jack


----------



## tel (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh Urky - a BIG can of worms!


----------



## Macca (Mar 17, 2009)

You're not wrong there Tel, it looks like it has hit the international media now.
I like how all this fuss is being made over her belly button, If you can't tell by looking at her face that its the same person, what is looking at her belly going to tell you? 
Missed you on the telly last night Jack, watch yourself with those current affairs types, they're not interested in truth, only ratings. (I suppose the same could be said about all mass media these days, though those guys are worse than just about anyone)

Anyway, keep up the good work drivin' that 'dozer. I'd be down there helping out if I could, but I'm too busy trying to keep the lights on here in NSW.


----------



## ksouers (Mar 17, 2009)

Macca,
What was the show? Is there a video online for those of us not in OZ?


----------



## tel (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.livenews.com.au/Articles/2009/03/16/Theyre_her_Sunday_Telegraph_editor_stands_by_Pauline_Hanson_nude_snaps#comments


----------



## seagar (Mar 17, 2009)

Jack that whole story is a discrace ,and offencive and I beleive you should not have bought it up in this forum.I for one dont like it please do the right thing and stop it now.

Ian


----------



## ksouers (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry I asked :-[


----------



## tel (Mar 18, 2009)

As I said Kev, a BIG yukky can of worms.


----------

